# Ninjutsu in the MMA



## Shogun (Oct 25, 2004)

The only two people to use Ninjutsu as their style in the MMA were Scott Morris and Steve Jennum. Morris was an RBWI guy, and I'm not sure about Jennum. Morris was killed by Pat Smith, and Jennum won UFC 3, after Royce Gracie and Ken Shamrock dropped out. I see many things that could be useful in MMA during the practice of Taijutsu. HOw do you think it would fare in the ring?


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 25, 2004)

It would depend I suppose on what rules were inflicted on the fighters.

I dont think Taijutsu is well suited to fighting "In the Octagon" where things like neck breaking, Eye blinding, etc are frowned upon.  

Ive always felt that Taijutsu's real "advantage" is that it doesnt teach you to "Duel"... ie. two guys square off and "fight".

Ive always felt Taijutsu teaches you to how to knock the guy down and run... or kill him while he is looking at your wallet and live, or move away from his attack and then escape... or play on his emotions to make him think you give up, when you are really just luring him in...  even those examples dont convey what I mean completely... but the "fighting" that we have been taught is less suited to "dueling" and more suited to... a different kind of fight.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, I agree. I try to tell that to BJJ guys, and its pretty much impossible. I just mean if someone trained in Taijutsu, and then maybe Boxing or Sambo, they would probably have a better understanding of how the body moves, as opposed to someone who just studies Sambo and boxing. By MMA, I mean NHB events (UFC, pride, kotc).


----------



## AnimEdge (Oct 25, 2004)

being a 'RBWI'(well technicly i am but we cant call ourselfs that sence its disbanned butthat is what we are being trained) we have gone over oth of those though more of the Scott Morris, he did really well his first fight, my guess, in the one he got pwned  he was over confedent and rushed in, now from what i have learned in Ninjutsu(RBWI) is that you DONT do that and we use that as a point we watch that and they say you DONT do that, he rushed in i guess to surprise and over power him and got his self rightfully pwned, now they told me that when he got back after words the rest of his school was not happy with him, not becouse he losed, but becouse he lost so stupidly, now i havnt seen much of the secound guy, but what they say about UFC is that ninjutsu was not made for that, ours style is from manly running away not for staying around and fighting


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Oct 26, 2004)

If you're going into the octagon you'll have to train for it.
The interest for doing so is not generally very high within the Bujinkan, it seems.

Most of the time, arguing with MMA-crazed people is like walking into a pack of young bulls; stupid, aggressive and narrow-minded. What's worse is that they don't realize that they're going to get castrated and served as hamburgers when they get older.


----------



## AnimEdge (Oct 26, 2004)

Ha thats funny, one of my female instructors is a big fan of MMA stuff like the UFC she has a lot of tapes and so on through them and its one of her big 'dreams' or whatever to actually go in compete, but she says she cant becouse she has 3 kids and that they only places she can compete within her weight and gender and so on are rather far away, but i woudl love to see her fight though


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 26, 2004)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> Scott Morris, he did really well his first fight, my guess, in the one he got pwned he was over confedent and rushed in, now from what i have learned in Ninjutsu(RBWI)


If memory serves he was trying to take down a superior striker... A good plan...

Unfortunately his take down was not so good and landed him on the bottom and then he didn't have the groundfighting skills he needed to recover.

Ninjitsu typically doesn't train under those conditions, therefore it won't do well in that sort of competition.  

Jennum won UFC 3...  He came in as a alternate in the finals, so there was a huge advantage given to him right off the go.  Did alright in UFC 4,  But he got the belt cause Gracie and Shamrock had dropped out...  He just got all the luck that day in that he only had ONE fight.


----------



## AaronLucia (Oct 28, 2004)

Does anyone know where i can see the 'Ninjutsu' fights?


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 28, 2004)

UFC 2, 3 and 4 I believe.

Scott Morris getting pounded on is on the "Best of" vol 1 as well.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 28, 2004)

AaronLucia said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where i can see the 'Ninjutsu' fights?


 Yeah, I believe you can rent those UFC dvds or VHS tapes.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 28, 2004)

I think a better question is what Ninjutsu techniques could be used in a rules contest?


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Oct 28, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> I think a better question is what Ninjutsu techniques could be used in a rules contest?


Not being there? :asian:


----------



## heretic888 (Oct 28, 2004)

> I think a better question is what Ninjutsu techniques could be used in a rules contest?



Seeing as shinobijutsu are the arts of escape, evasion, and invisibility... then, well..... *poof!*


----------



## sojobow (Oct 28, 2004)

It's easy.  You just postpone the jitsu and start training for these types of events.  You're not going to use Ninjitsu in the ring so have someone from the schools that do train for NHB events come in and train you.  Or, you go to their schools and train.  when you've had your fill, go back to Ninjitsu training.  2 different animals


----------



## Shogun (Oct 28, 2004)

Ganseki Nage, Sutemi, harai goshi, sankaku jime, and others are commonly used in MMA, and are also in the Ninjutsu curriculum.

thats what I meant.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Oct 28, 2004)

Ganseki resulting in snapped elbows or any kind of throws resulting in broken necks are rare occurances in NHB events. As are strangulations that crush the windpipe.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 28, 2004)

I think you are missing my point. I get yours.

UFC 46: Jeff curran vs Matt serra. serra throughs Curran resembling Ganseki.


----------



## heretic888 (Oct 29, 2004)

> Ganseki Nage, Sutemi, harai goshi, sankaku jime, and others are commonly used in MMA, and are also in the Ninjutsu curriculum.



Yeah.... but, even then, that's ninpo taijutsu. Not ninjutsu.


----------

